# Judge this part-bred Arab gelding



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi - I was wondering what others think about this gelding:
- this is the ONLY photo of this gelding that I have available.. All I know is he's 3 years old part bred Arabian gelding and the gorgeous steed in the video is his Sire: 




They are asking $1000 for the gelding in the picture, he is 15HH now, his sire is 16HH at least - I've seen him in person and he's pretty nice - The Sire was shown in dressage a lot. I don't know much about Arabian conformations (even thought this fellow is part bred), but to me he seems to have nice legs, neck ties in nice and high, pretty head and neck. Still seems a little down hill..but given the fact he's 3 years old that would not be unusual. I thought he was a good looking horse for the price they are asking.. not sure if he's registered though - that is not really important though


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

I am sorry - I forgot to attach the PHOTO of the gelding - DUH! Here it is


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I think he's gorgeous. Subbing to find out what those who know think.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

For $1000 I would look at this horse. The photo looks a little distorted to me though. 
His neck looks a little short but that could be angle he is standing at. Maybe slightly cow-hocked? 
I see a lot of arab in him, but just more bulky and less dainty (which I like more). 

Hope this helps at all


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I would look at him for $1000. His feet look terrible though.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I adore him-- he looks like a very versatile horse, but he'll need some training to learn how to use himself correctly (but then, what horse doesn't?). I like his stoutness, the angle of his shoulder, the way he's put together... nice find.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh! Ha, thought the video was him before I saw the picture.  Well if he's anything like his dad... for a $1000 I'd take a look.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That's a handsome youngster. 
I'd sure look at him for $1000.
What do you want to do with him?
Arab crosses are my favorites!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I too am really worried about those feet... He IS a looker but I for sure would have those checked out first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys - I agree with everything people have said here  The horse has sat in the pasture since he was a baby.. I can see the concern about the feet - I think they just look like they need a good trim though - I wouldn't think they are too bad looking - from the angle of view the photo provides the pastern / hoof angles seem fine, just needs couple of good cleanup trims - but I would check his feet closer.
- I have seen couple of his Sire's offspring also in Midwest horse fair - all of them were very typey (Arab) but tall and stout.. which is what I like (don't like them dainty)
- I asked the owner if she has a video.. will see if she posts anything..
- I don't necessarily need another horse (and I do prefer mares) but he caught my eye really and maybe one of my friends would consider him too - just wanted to see what people though of him


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

From the pic, he is eye-catching and if I was looking for a horse, I would certainly go and see him in person. Though if you cover the (stunning and mesmerizing) head, he looks very downhill. I hope it's just the pic angle.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Cielo Notturno said:


> From the pic, he is eye-catching and if I was looking for a horse, I would certainly go and see him in person. Though if you cover the (stunning and mesmerizing) head, he looks very downhill. I hope it's just the pic angle.


<----- Yes you are right he is down hill - I noticed right away, but considering he's 15 HH and 3 years old and his dad is 16HH, I think he will still level out..

** What do you guys think about his back overall? **


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Other than his feet, which I agree need some farrier work, I think he looks pretty good for a 3 y.o. gelding. I don't see anything wrong with his back or that he's downhill. I'm used to watching these guys seesaw as they grow up, frequently til they're 5 or 6. For $1K I'd go look at him, but depending on your market, I doubt I'd offer anywhere near that for a horse that's not been worked with.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Other than his feet, which I agree need some farrier work, I think he looks pretty good for a 3 y.o. gelding. I don't see anything wrong with his back or that he's downhill. I'm used to watching these guys seesaw as they grow up, frequently til they're 5 or 6. For $1K I'd go look at him, but depending on your market, I doubt I'd offer anywhere near that for a horse that's not been worked with.




<---------- thanks for the input on price offer.. I am pretty sure he's NOT broke to ride, not sure how he handles overall.. I am in Chicago area - no sure how much people here are into Arabs.. in my area it's mostly QH people and Western Pleasure.. but county just next to me a LOT of English riding / hunter / jumper.

If I were to get him it would be as "project", get him riding nicely and find him a new home couple years from now.. I know market won't allow me to make any $$ on this horse.. but I just like to try different breeds, train them, handle them, see how they behave / their temperament etc..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you have his pedigree? I tried to look his sire up on Allbreed but didn't find him. Depending on his dam line, he could be a very nice horse to have. I love a good Saddlebred/Arab cross, they tend to have a lot of personality and are fun to work with. The joke around here is, if you want mine, you'll have to pry their lead ropes our of my cold dead fingers. The market is funny, a few years ago he'd have brought good bucks. Now, not so much, BUT he'll probably be an AWESOME riding horse. Here's my 2: 



















They both have HUGE personalities and are super willing to do anything a human wants them to do.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Pat - Love your horses!  I just commented on your FB page btw  I don't have his pedigree.. I know Silhouette (his Sire) is not on allbreed.. I asked the owner to let me know pedigree and video link - will post it when I get it.. I know that the Sire does have some Saddlebred in him.. I have a registered ASB gelding myself that I adore (yes another pinto LOL) - they are awesome horses, very sensitive and smart.. I have never owned an Arab but always have been drawn to them.. and to arabian crosses..

BTW - my other challenge is - I have a cutting bred APHA mare that is coming along really nicely and would like to see her crossed onto a nice Arabian Sire eventually (trying to find a good candidate shown in AHA cutting / reining is HARD!)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Arabian Reining Horse Association :: Stallions

My choices on this site would be: 

#1 Crown Musc+ but he just passed away and I don't know if Eleanor has any frozen straws for him. 

#2 Vaguely Noble
#3 I'm The Real Deal
#4 TA Mozart

Anything with Muscat in it is going to be cowy as all get out.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Arabian Reining Horse Association :: Stallions
> 
> My choices on this site would be:
> 
> ...




"Anything with Muscat in it is going to be cowy as all get out."
<----------- thanks for that tip - I am retarded when it goes to Arabian lineages... I do like the athleticism of Arabian / APHA or QH....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I haven't been crazy about a QH/Arab or Paint/Arab cross. The couple I've known, I just didn't like. The one I had was so crazy she ended up hurting herself and got put to sleep. So, I've stayed away from that cross. Pure QH or APHA fine, crossed on Arabs......not so much. TB/Arab...good if you're into hunt seat, I've not been a hunter for quite a while, so never got into that one either.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Really, that is the first time I hear that.. I actually rode Arabian paint cross when I was on a riding vacation in AZ several years ago - it was a mare - very sweet.. she was 1/2 apha and 1/2 arab - she had a lot of endurance and was very calm actually.. I think it probably depends on the breeding / particular horse.. There are paints out there that are nutty just like Arabians..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I was seriously bummed too. I waited 3 years for this filly, bought her sight unseen. And she turned out to be bat turd crazy, right from the minute she stepped off the trailer at 6 months old. I raised her for 3 years and then took her to the best trainer I've ever used and he called me after 40 days and said, "Come get her. I'm lying to myself and wasting your money.". On my way, she managed to get a puncture wound through the bone and surgery would have cost way more than I was going to spend on her. I already made plans to send her to the auction. So, I put her down. She was drop dead freakin' gorgeous too.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I had a QH/Arab. Loved that horse. Good mind and a good trail partner.


----------



## Ima Free Spirit (Oct 2, 2013)

I like his alert posture, big eye, nice head wide nostrils, nice top line and arch in neck. Back looks good. Looks a bit calf kneed, but has nice pasterns and can't judge shoulder angle from this angle. 

You are gambling a bit because of bad feet, it can hide issues such as a un level pelvis and bad feet can hide a knock down hip. Take a picture of his behind and front on. Has a nice round bum and hind end angle doesn't look terrible. 
Horse looks good to me, but be wary of the bad feet.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

I think the feet just look neglected.. but will look into it further if I go up there to look at him.. they sent me another picture - this one is not a good confo picture at all but will put it here just because I have it.. She said they will take a video if he's not gone by this weekend..

Pat - I am so sorry - that is really bad luck with that filly - I think that the genes just must have mis-aligned on that one, because I have really heard nice things about qh or paint / Arab crosses in general..


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Ha! here is one more  He's the last one in the frame on the right


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Im guess I'm way behind on Arab breeding. "Corporal" had feet like a mustang, and I often wondered why I shod him for trail riding in the Rockies. Where are Arabs getting these bad feet? They used to be KNOWN for the best feet in the horse world.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Corporal said:


> Im guess I'm way behind on Arab breeding. "Corporal" had feet like a mustang, and I often wondered why I shod him for trail riding in the Rockies. Where are Arabs getting these bad feet? They used to be KNOWN for the best feet in the horse world.


Well, Saddlebreds aren't known for the Best Feet and unfortunately, as my QH/Arab cross proved, when you cross the breeds you sometimes get the bad along with the good. That said, I don't know that his feet look all that "bad" to me, they just don't look like they've had all the attention they need.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes - I have seen this way too many times - if the horse isn't used for anything the owners skimp on farrier care.. she said he's up to date on shots.. I love my farrier and he's saved few horse from being put down because of "unexplained lameness".. he is really good about fixing the horses up and gave me few point on what to look for when looking at horse's feet to be able to tell if the horse will be a money pit.. If I go look at the horse I will snap photos of his hooves and will email it to my farrier - he's a great help..


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> I haven't been crazy about a QH/Arab or Paint/Arab cross. The couple I've known, I just didn't like


and I have seen a good mix. I had a stunning mare that was super spooky, but her arab sire was from halter lines. then one crazy little quarter pony arab cross that would randomly throw herself over on her side. Apart from those, they were all awesome. My BO had a qhxarab gelding that was an amazing ranch horse, competitive trail horse, and could pack beginners around. the stockiness of the qh with a gorgeous face and stamina for miles. I generally like the cross, you just have to be careful.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

BTW owner just told me the dam goes back to Kimfa and Zahid breeding - anybody familiar with those lineages?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I actually REALLY like this guy. Nice short back, great hip, good angle to his hocks, good pasterns, good cannon bone length, nice wedge head, and his neck ties in beautifully to both his withers and his chest. He needs a trim, no biggie.
If he were a she and purebred (especially with those markings! LOL) I'd be picking him up for a working western prospect/producer. Alas, he has all the wrong parts. :lol:

As for looking for a reining sire for your mare, I would highly suggest either TA Mozart (I LOVE LOVE LOVE this stallion. One day I will have a million little TA Mozarts in my pasture ), Vaguley Noble, or Hesa Zee - those Xenophonn lines tend to get missed but man if you want a working western horse, they sure are hard to beat.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

OH! And the Dam is the mare in the last picture just in from of him - so I am guessing the middle horse..


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> I actually REALLY like this guy. Nice short back, great hip, good angle to his hocks, good pasterns, good cannon bone length, nice wedge head, and his neck ties in beautifully to both his withers and his chest. He needs a trim, no biggie.
> If he were a she and purebred (especially with those markings! LOL) I'd be picking him up for a working western prospect/producer. Alas, he has all the wrong parts. :lol:
> 
> As for looking for a reining sire for your mare, I would highly suggest either TA Mozart (I LOVE LOVE LOVE this stallion. One day I will have a million little TA Mozarts in my pasture ), Vaguley Noble, or Hesa Zee - those Xenophonn lines tend to get missed but man if you want a working western horse, they sure are hard to beat.



<------LOL - that is what I told the owner - "I wish he were a mare!!!!"

Anyways thanks for the comments on him.. I think I may consider him to purchase for project - she confirmed he is NOT started under saddle.. she will send extended pedigree, but can you tell me anything about horses from Kimfa and Zahid breeding ?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Zhaid and Kimfa are both Eygptian Arabian with some great old foundation lines. Nazeer and Morafic were probably some of the most influential Arabians for their time. Mustafa (sire of Kimfa) was a super nice solid horse and produced some great babies. Very OLD breeding.

Kimfa Arabian

Zahid Arabian

Back to the western lines - Naridani is another to keep an eye out for. Great big solid guy and super producer. Here is my granddaughter and great granddaughter - the one with the three socks is a champion reiner herself.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Zhaid and Kimfa are both Eygptian Arabian with some great old foundation lines. Nazeer and Morafic were probably some of the most influential Arabians for their time. Mustafa (sire of Kimfa) was a super nice solid horse and produced some great babies. Very OLD breeding.
> 
> Kimfa Arabian
> 
> ...




<--------- WOW your girls are gorgeous!!!!!!!! OMG...


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Zhaid and Kimfa are both Eygptian Arabian with some great old foundation lines. Nazeer and Morafic were probably some of the most influential Arabians for their time. Mustafa (sire of Kimfa) was a super nice solid horse and produced some great babies. Very OLD breeding.
> 
> Kimfa Arabian
> 
> ...




<------------- are these 2 gorgeous mares Naridani bred? They just look amazing!! So hard to find Arabians with such NICE chests!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you! Yes, the first one is a granddaughte, and the second is a great granddaughter. Very solid horses.

Here are two others I have. As you can tell, I like my Arabians beefy. LOL


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Thank you! Yes, the first one is a granddaughte, and the second is a great granddaughter. Very solid horses.
> 
> Here are two others I have. As you can tell, I like my Arabians beefy. LOL


<------------ wow I can't believe these gals' physique! I mean a built QH could envy those chests!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

MyBrandy said:


> <------------ wow I can't believe these gals' physique! I mean a built QH could envy those chests!


Thanks!
I always smirk when people say Arabs are all scrawny wimps. I've seen these girls bigger yhen same paints or Quarter Horses. 
But I want to breed something that can stop, spin, and get down and dirty with a cow and these girls are it. I might take my reiner to some cutting clinics to see how she likes it.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Thanks!
> I always smirk when people say Arabs are all scrawny wimps. I've seen these girls bigger yhen same paints or Quarter Horses.
> But I want to breed something that can stop, spin, and get down and dirty with a cow and these girls are it. I might take my reiner to some cutting clinics to see how she likes it.


<------------ yes! Definitely try that - Cows are fun and I am sure it would break up the routine for your reiner... love to chase cattle - the horses get broker in just 1 session.. for a finished horse this gives them something new to focus on.. break up the boredom.. cows will give him that spark back


----------

